# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  2x Oracle Eggs at once

## Strath2121

1.) Buy egg -> delete egg
2.) Buy 2nd egg
3.) Restore 1st egg and let it sit in mail for a week
4.) Get mount on first try and not benefit from this at all

CD on item restore is one week, egg duration is one week, ezgame.

----------


## gero321

So egg timer goes down in the mail?

----------


## Strath2121

> So egg timer goes down in the mail?


Yes, mine still showed 7 day duration for the whole week, but when I looted it from the mail it turned into the openable egg.

----------


## TommyT

So why cant you just keep deleting them and restore them all at once

----------


## Strath2121

> So why cant you just keep deleting them and restore them all at once


Unique items will only hold 1 instance of the item in the restore list unfortunately. Otherwise I'd be in dire maul farming & deleting librams all day long.

----------


## jsams22

I tried this today and its not working.

I bought an egg, deleted it. Logged out. Item not showing on Item Restore list. 
I bought an egg, sold to vendor. Logged out. Item not showing on Item Restore list. 

Probably hotfixed

----------


## Exoridus

Tried it, works.

----------


## jsams22

Got it to work.


1: Buy egg
2: Delete Egg
3: Go to Item Restore and restore egg
4: Buy another egg
5: Leave egg in mailbox and your inventory.

----------


## sk0r

trying it right now.
Bought Egg
Deleted it
Bought new one
restored old one, its sitting in Mail

Ill let you know in 7 days

----------


## QuacksP

I can confirm that this has worked for me for multiple weeks. The only week where I missed out was when the restore page would not load up properly for a couple of days
If you got the egg in the mail, it is done. The countdown will not update but no need to panick-post, egg becomes instantly openable after you crack open the first one  :Smile:

----------


## Arimisael

This definitely works, have done it every week since its been posted. + REP

----------


## sk0r

yep worked
+REP

----------

